# Last Shiawassee hunt



## Rhawk86 (May 21, 2013)

How is there still corn left in those zones? I have seen it ate out by 2nd week of November. That was 2 years ago.

I don’t have a lot of history there, excuse my ignorance. Also feel free not to reply until after the draw tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

craigrh13 said:


> Sounds like 57 is where it’s at!!


Limited there once.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

greatprohunter said:


> Limited there once.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Ive only hunted there once ever. I’m not kidding when I say I really try to avoid Prior.


----------



## blklab (Jan 5, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> Sounds like 57 is where it’s at!!


Sure wasn't yesterday


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

I'll make sure to note that in my handy cyber scouting note book


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Going with 57 for tomorrow. Lol


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

blklab said:


> Sure wasn't yesterday


you guys pulled out early. :/


----------



## blklab (Jan 5, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you guys pulled out early. :/


Lol yeah long day after you watched 59 get there mallards by 730 in the morning! I'm sure not many ducks got past you guys.


----------



## cvg3 (Nov 27, 2015)

Here you go Samie, this is what happens when you stay away from the parking lot


----------



## cvg3 (Nov 27, 2015)

Here’s the picture sorry it didn’t take first time


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

cvg3 said:


> Here’s the picture sorry it didn’t take first time
> View attachment 612795


that ringer tho....lmao


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

cvg3 said:


> Here’s the picture sorry it didn’t take first time
> View attachment 612795


I heard you made a hell of a shot on that ringer!


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> samie, its one thing to mention where the birds aren't....its nother to give out where they are...not making friends bud.


You are right Kid, I thought it is the last weekend so what the heck. Almost had my second Shia duck but she came behind me and not enough time to pick up the gun from gun stand and shoot.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

cvg3 said:


> Here you go Samie, this is what happens when you stay away from the parking lot


I had no choice, last one left and most 10's were gone and no one was taking 30's and 40's. Those ducks were on string from refuge to your zone? You did not have to shoot them to take picture. They loved your zone so much that you could have had selfie with them.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Rhawk86 said:


> How is there still corn left in those zones? I have seen it ate out by 2nd week of November. That was 2 years ago.
> 
> I don’t have a lot of history there, excuse my ignorance. Also feel free not to reply until after the draw tomorrow.
> 
> ...


All the corn in front rows are gone, eaten up. did not check the corn in the middle of the strip. Amazing, they eat all that corn in no time, they just raised the water in back rows last week.


----------



## cvg3 (Nov 27, 2015)

All the corn is gone that’s why you use decoy placement and calls to make them come to you. Remember Samie 10% of the hunters get 90% of the birds


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> I had no choice, last one left and most 10's were gone and no one was taking 30's and 40's. Those ducks were on string from refuge to your zone? You did not have to shoot them to take picture. They loved your zone so much that you could have had selfie with them.


So this is where you make a learning experience. Take 6-8, 1-4, river, triangle, 29, fed marsh. Somewhere new. Bad draws is how you learn the area.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

cvg3 said:


> All the corn is gone that’s why you use decoy placement and calls to make them come to you. Remember Samie 10% of the hunters get 90% of the birds


where were you in the draw? Get picked 21th and you become 90 percent of the hunters. This year was my worst year in draws. I think Apollo curse got me, I get him back to hunting next year since


----------



## Rhawk86 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply fsamie. Also I truly enjoy your persistence. I see your good intentions.

PS. I know I will never draw 21th


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## cvg3 (Nov 27, 2015)

Samie I was 60 out of 61, sorry but quit following the crowd. There are a lot of areas out there better get exploring.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

cvg3 said:


> Samie I was 60 out of 61, sorry but quit following the crowd. There are a lot of areas out there better get exploring.


Unbelievable, I hope you not pulling my leg. I do not want to start another feud like I have with Craig13. How is that possible to shoot so many times in a managed area without anyone noticing unless you have a silencer ? Can you talk about decoy placement that you noted?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fsamie1 said:


> Unbelievable, I hope you not pulling my leg. I do not want to start another feud like I have with Craig13. How is that possible to shoot so many times in a managed area without anyone noticing unless you have a silencer ? Can you talk about decoy placement that you noted?


you cant hear every shot....even with no wind. happens all the time. guys shooting limits for 3-4 days before it gets figured out. they also don't make a post about it or go "live". haha


----------



## cvg3 (Nov 27, 2015)

The Kid is right most shots don’t get heard, we are not being mean or cocky it’s just this is not HarsenS Island where you can see the whole area and figure out what areas are hot. When I first showed up at Shiawassee it was to help check in birds, I was a student at CMU and the biology dept used to send volunteers down to help the DNR that was a long time ago, I’ve got a hat that I bought one morning from the Lions club when they used to sell coffee and hot chocolate before the draw the Kid might be able to help me with the year if he was even hunting then I think it was 1975 or 76 that will tell you how many years I’ve been doing this. Again get out and learn the area it’s bigger than you think that’s the only way to get better.


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

That is very true. Personally, I seek out the "out of the way" spot out there that is less subscribed. I had awful draws all season and couldn't get into Prior or Wahl Rd except for 1 time each. I can't say I was on the 'X' but, the few birds I came home with from these other zones were thoroughly enjoyed because no one else was around. I loved it!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

cvg3 said:


> The Kid is right most shots don’t get heard, we are not being mean or cocky it’s just this is not HarsenS Island where you can see the whole area and figure out what areas are hot. When I first showed up at Shiawassee it was to help check in birds, I was a student at CMU and the biology dept used to send volunteers down to help the DNR that was a long time ago, I’ve got a hat that I bought one morning from the Lions club when they used to sell coffee and hot chocolate before the draw the Kid might be able to help me with the year if he was even hunting then I think it was 1975 or 76 that will tell you how many years I’ve been doing this. Again get out and learn the area it’s bigger than you think that’s the only way to get better.
> View attachment 613147
> View attachment 613147


boy your going back. i had a few of those hats as well. definitely late 70s. my uncle wore one hunting all the time. marv johnson also always had one on.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Daughter and I drew 75/77 day after Thanksgiving a couple years ago. We killed more birds that night than all of the 30's did.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mudfoot said:


> That is very true. Personally, I seek out the "out of the way" spot out there that is less subscribed. I had awful draws all season and couldn't get into Prior or Wahl Rd except for 1 time each. I can't say I was on the 'X' but, the few birds I came home with from these other zones were thoroughly enjoyed because no one else was around. I loved it!


Yes! I’ll take 3 birds alone in some off the wall spot over 6 birds dealing with Dick heads. Hunting is my escape from the BS of everyday life. Everyone thinks that they need to go where everyone else is going. I think about going where nobody else is going.


----------



## cvg3 (Nov 27, 2015)

Exactly that’s why a bad draw can be a blessing as long as you have an idea where to go and this year there were spots that were not hunted for weeks, and Craig the correct term is Richard Craniums lol


----------



## Nicks22 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thats why I love Shiawasee. The ability to shoot birds on bad draws. I grew up at Harsens due to location. Moved and started visiting shi. I took a lot of early rides back across the channel after a bad draw with no hunt. I’ve never gone home at shi. Last Monday was picked 21st. Two
Man limit. Would have been lucky to fire gun at some other units.


----------

